# [MySQL] Datum berechnen



## shadoan (26. Oktober 2004)

Wie kann ich in MySQL von einem Datum ausgehend eine Berechnung anstellen $aktuellesDatum + 5 Tage zum Beipiel?

Also sowas wie NOW() + 5 aber das geht ja nicht. Ich benötige also vom aktuellen Datum aus zum Beispiel das Datum, was in 7 Tagen aktuell sein wird. Wie mache ich das?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## redlama (26. Oktober 2004)

Also ob und wie das mit MySQL geht, weiß ich nicht.
Aber mit PHP geht es. Da gibt es die Funktion strtotime().
Hier mal ein Beispiel:
Du hast das Datum aus der Datenbank in die Variable $heute gespeichert.
$datum = strtotime("$heute +5 days");

Und schon hast Du das Datum + 5 Tage in der Variable $datum.
Was Du dann damit machst ist Dein Ding.

redlama


----------



## ShadowFire (27. Oktober 2004)

SELECT DATE_ADD(NOW( ) , INTERVAL 5 
DAY)

die sql abfrage gibt dir das datum von heute + 5 tage aus (5 DAY)
mfg


----------

